# Jamie2319 - Re: Tone and Content on Army.ca



## Jamie2319 (7 Aug 2015)

This really makes me laugh, the mods on here should deffiantely re-read these rules, the mods of 2015 see this website as nothing more than an oppritunity to belittle people's questions and point out obviousness, it's nothing more than a "show of power" instead of being rude consider being helpful and informative.





[Edited Title on split from original thread.]


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (8 Aug 2015)

Jamie2319 said:
			
		

> This really makes me laugh, the mods on here should deffiantely re-read these rules, the mods of 2015 see this website as nothing more than an oppritunity to belittle people's questions and point out obviousness, it's nothing more than a "show of power" instead of being rude consider being helpful and informative.



I get your frustration with regards to being left in the dark but realize that this website either has information you seek already, buried in one of the subforums, or can be obtained by inquiring with your local CFRC. If they were to entertain any and all questions that would take up serious bandwidth, which this site cannot afford. As you can see, I am a donor because I feel this website really can help you. But like anything in life you need to ask the right questions AFTER exhausting all other avenues available to you. My experience is that the answers you seek are somewhere out there, you just need to dig a little deeper.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Aug 2015)

Welcome once again to Army.ca Jamie2319.  Reviewing your posting history, you seem to have had some problems accepting advice from CAF Recruiters and other site members who have experience and knowledge on matters to which you repeatedly asked the same questions over and over again, not happy with the answers you were getting.  You proved yourself to be a problem child in January and February of 2015, and left in a huff.  Now you have returned and claim that the site moderators are power tripping because you felt slighted.  Looking back on your posting history, you have been quite lucky that the moderators did not outright BAN you for your conduct here.

If per chance you are out drinking this Friday night and now are visiting this site, the best advice is to close down your computer for the following reason: DO NOT POST DRUNK.


George
army.ca Staff 


PS.  You just earned yourself your own special thread.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Aug 2015)

Jamie2319 said:
			
		

> This really makes me laugh, the mods on here should deffiantely re-read these rules, the mods of 2015 see this website as nothing more than an oppritunity to belittle people's questions and point out obviousness, it's nothing more than a "show of power" instead of being rude consider being helpful and informative.



Dude, you want the Army to pay for your online degree. That's a pretty easy question to find the answer to, which is no. You'll get RMC, or a brick and mortar school IF you end up getting accepted to ROTP. A real recruiter even told you to do a little research and gave you the links. You're wasting everyone's time here.


----------



## JesseWZ (8 Aug 2015)

Your posting history leaves much to be desired for a successful applicant. In the military, we occasionally ask you to do work (surprise) but you seem to think that instead we should spoon feed you everything you desire. Also, consider this forum your first informal job interview. There are a huge percentage of our Forces members active and lurking including senior members and more importantly: recruiters. Acting like a spoiled child who must have information spoon fed to him does not endear you to the members here, and IF you get in, will not be very well liked within the ranks as well. I'd wish you luck with your application but I don't want to.


----------



## mariomike (10 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> But like anything in life you need to ask the right questions AFTER exhausting all other avenues available to you. My experience is that the answers you seek are somewhere out there, you just need to dig a little deeper.



Good point, FYR. ( And congrats on becoming a Donor. )
In my opinion, the unsung heroes are the Moderators who merge duplicate threads.


----------

